# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade Robots from  Haruka Tenu

## Airicist

youtube.com/Haruka2555

----------


## Airicist

Четырехногий полуяк 

Published on Sep 15, 2014

----------

